# Headlight issues



## W8-4Motion (Jun 10, 2003)

something is wrong with my bi-xenon headlights, its not doing the auto-leveling checking when you start the car!
I know when you leave the car off for a while, it will do the auto-leveling check when u start it again. But last few weeks, its not doing the check, I bring it back to dealers, they say they have no clue what the f*ck is going on.
So I am here asking you fine people, if this happen to your W8's. Mine is 2002, hope you guys can help me out.
thanks
life is short, drive faster http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Headlight issues (W8-4Motion)*

Did they check them and give you the "we don't know" answer ??


----------



## W8-4Motion (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Headlight issues (VWGUY4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGUY4EVER* »_Did they check them and give you the "we don't know" answer ??
they say my car is too low, so I put it back to factory settings.
after that, they give me the "we don't know" part.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Headlight issues (W8-4Motion)*

Try this: Open the trunk and have a friend or two sit on the trunk opening/bumper then start the car and turn the lights on. See if they adjust down...


----------



## W8-4Motion (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Headlight issues (VWGUY4EVER)*

If you mean rise the front, and see if it does the light check.
I have done that. I tried on a hill, even lift the front up with a jack stand, didn't work.


----------

